

BitHound Announces Support for Bitbucket - gitdude
https://www.bithound.io/blog/post/bithound-announces-support-for-bitbucket

======
confusement
Thank you for the kind words @thealphanerd, really happy to hear you're liking
bitHound and the integration with Bitbucket!

------
confusement
Hey, it's Dan from bitHound, happy to see this on Hacker News. Here to answer
any questions that anyone might have :-)

------
markeroon
Happy to see Dan's company doing well. I was CTO at a HyperDrive startup and
Dan helped me on a number of occasions with our process. Very talented and
intelligent guy.

------
thealphanerd
An amazing product! Super excited to see support for more vendors.

------
confusement
Thanks @markeroon, you're too kind. Always happy to help :-)

------
robedarling
awesome!

